# Anyone currently in Cholula (or nearby)?



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Hi - My husband and I just moved to Cholula for the year. He's doing PhD research. We're in our 30's. Is anyone in the area who'd like to meet up? Or are there other groups already meeting? I found a thread with these exact questions, but it's been closed for a while. Thought I'd open up a new one to see who, if anyone, might be around in Cholula still.

thanks! - Katie


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Well...guess we're alone here 

I thought someone would be in Cholula or maybe Puebla??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ktmarie said:


> Well...guess we're alone here
> 
> I thought someone would be in Cholula or maybe Puebla??


You are probably not alone. I know a couple from the US who recently moved to Cholula. But apparently, no one reading this board at the moment is in that area.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not in Cholula or Puebla, have been to both recently. Next time I visit I will let you know, meanwhile, you guys have an open invitation to come visit Queretaro!


----------



## Piupaun (Jan 13, 2015)

*Hi there.*

Hi there. Im a Finnish girl who moved to Cholula last year. It would be nice to have someone to speak to, who i can understand (im having hard times learning spanish). I was searching english conversation groups from couch surfing but i think no one is making those anymore in Puebla.


----------



## CheDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

Moving up.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Wife and I are thinking about visiting Puebla for a week in the near future. When we "firm up" our plans, we will give you both a shout, ok?

Piupaun, you need to post at least 5 times on anything, so that I can send you a message, ok? Thanks.


----------



## Piupaun (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you, thats useful to know. 
Im CheDragon's girlfriend, so ill get the notes from that way


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Hi Piupan! Sorry for the late reply - we just had a baby on January 12th  

I'd be happy to meet up sometime! We live in San Andres but it is not hard for me to go to San Pedro. Are you able to send me a private message on here?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Piupaun said:


> Thank you, thats useful to know.
> Im CheDragon's girlfriend, so ill get the notes from that way


Welcome. It is nice to have another couple with both posting. There is at least one other, and maybe more that I don't know about.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ktmarie said:


> Hi Piupan! Sorry for the late reply - we just had a baby on January 12th


Congratulations on your new little member of the family!


----------



## Piupaun (Jan 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Piupaun (Jan 13, 2015)

Two more posts...


----------



## Piupaun (Jan 13, 2015)

...And now i should be able to message you.


----------



## CheDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

Moving up


----------

